
Harvard student submits rap album as final year thesis - graduates with honours - wilsonfiifi
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/05/20/harvard-student-submits-rap-album-final-year-thesis/
======
wilsonfiifi
This other article [0] from The Independent interestingly goes further to say
he'll be working as a software engineer at Google.

    
    
      [0]http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/harvard-student-rap-album-final-year-thesis-passes-second-highest-grade-ivy-league-obasi-shaw-a7747371.html

